# Farmall AV restoration



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

Started restoring a 1946 Farmall AV. Motor runs like a champ but I see signs of head gasket leakage, so I'm going to pull the head after I get her cleaned up. Will be needing at least a head gasket and valve cover gasket. Probably go to the International dealer for that, unless someone knows a better deal. Have also found that the fenders have rusted through, just above the bolt circle where trash collected between the fender and seat support. Would like to replace the fenders rather than cut out the rust and replace the metal. Also, going to have to replace the wiring harness. Any suggestions on best place to order one? The grill is pretty rough, but not a total loss. I would also be interested in finding a better one, if there's one available. Where's the best place to order a set of decals? I appreciate your input.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.

Country Boy..member..great w/IH.

Do you have pic/pics to share,for we all like pics.


----------



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

Pictures??? Have a ton of pictures but only an ounce of brains. Tried a couple of times to post a picture or two and can't seem to get past the "Brouse" section of the posting. I was able to select the pictures I would like to include, but don't know what to do to proceed past that point. Not much of a computer guru. What is "URL" and what do I do once I have selected my photo that I would like to include?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

As for your gaskets, I personally get them from the IH dealer, as I have had issues with aftermarket gaskets in the past. Not all aftermarket parts are created equal, and I may have just bought from the wrong places, but having to tear apart a tractor 2 or 3 times to fix a leak isn't my idea of fun. Fenders can be found from many places, including salvage yards, aftermarket reproductions, or online. There are several tractor salvage yards that advertise online and ship to your door if you don't have anything in your local area. I generally use All States Ag Parts because one of their branches is close by to me. A wiring harness can be procured from many reproduction places like Steiner Tractor Parts.


Are you trying to upload a picture from your computer? If so, click "Upload Images" when you post a reply, then click on "Browse" in the upper section of the window that pops up. Select the image in the dialog box that pops up, and click "Open". Do that for each picture you want to upload (use the next empty spot in your upload window), then click "Upload". That will attach the image to the post. If you are trying to attach a picture from the internet, right click on the picture you want to attach and select "Copy image location". Then get to your "Upload Images" window here on the forums the same way as above, and instead of clicking on "Browse", right click in one of the lower boxes by "URL" and click "Paste". Then click "Upload". That will attach your image. A URL is a Uniform Resource Locator, also known as the address you type in to get to a particular website.


----------



## mac266 (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had good luck with these guys on my John Deere tractors: Steiner Tractor Parts - New Restoration Quality Parts for Antique Tractors


----------



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I called "Steiner" and spoke with their rep. VERY HELPFUL!! I will be ordering parts from them when I get a little deeper into the restoration. Right now, I'm making a list and checking it twice. Who knows, maybe Santa could have some AV parts laying around.

Thanks again.


----------



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

Finally got back to working on the AV. A serious back problem laid me down for most of the summer and I ended up having surgery. Getting along pretty good now and getting some work done. The AV is pretty much finished now, but I've got to find a drawbar for it. I removed an old set of hand lift cultivators that I had rigged up from a set of JD cultivators and now I just want to put a drawbar on her. Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

MAN, that is one BEEOOOTIFUL tractor!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good to read your up about. 

Dang..take about shrow room condition..very nice!!


----------



## desertdave (Nov 26, 2012)

I know I'm late to the party, but WOW...I would rate that as EXPO.....


----------



## drakesfarmall (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice av wish I hade it


----------

